# who shoots a ROSS



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Who shoots a Ross? I haven't seen any youth on here with one in their hands.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Ross are junk that's why. If the owner could keep good relations with the companies that make his bows then maybe people would shoot them but that's not the case


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

Wolfey said:


> Ross are junk that's why. If the owner could keep good relations with the companies that make his bows then maybe people would shoot them but that's not the case


X2 everything in those two lines are true to the core!! ross sucks just how it is get a hoyt, mathews or mission wont be as bad as a ross at all!


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

The last owner wasent very good i agree completely. He resold to a new guy and the company is alot better. I take it yall havent shot one. Look at the website. The new ross line is better than any hoyt or mathews i have shot just sayin.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

i shoot the 2012 crave drt and it is one sweet bow.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

MoBowHunter41 said:


> i shoot the 2012 crave drt and it is one sweet bow.


Ya i heard it shoots great.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

it really does. i chose it over my assassin if that says anything.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Sweet. Have you had any problems with it at all? The only problem I have heard about it is that the draw is a little stiff.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

no problems at all. draw is a bit stiff but not too bad. i got used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> Ross are junk that's why. If the owner could keep good relations with the companies that make his bows then maybe people would shoot them but that's not the case


I think you should shoot a Ross before you knock it. They may not be the fastest in bows but I have killed a blacktail buck every year since buying my CR331 in 2005 and that is a feet in it self. The CR331 is one of the first styles that came out and there has been plenty better since. I have never owned a bow that was easier to tune and more comfortable to shoot. My CR331 is very accurate out to 80 yards and shots fixed blades right with my field tips.
I plan on getting another Ross before I buy anything else. I have shot Mathews, Hoyt, and Bowtech (which are all great companies with great bows) but I like the way the Ross shoot.
I don't like some of the decisions that the Ford company and their CEO's have made over the years but I still drive and love their trucks!


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

^X2 ross makes great bows


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

X2 Glad to hear you like it! I just ordered a new Ross from the 2012 line and I cant wait for it to get here!


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

which one did you order?


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

The HIT Competition. Hopefully it will be a good target bow!


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

it is. local shop owner shoots it and really likes it.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I got it friday and so far it shoots good. Its hard gettin used to since i shot a single cam for 2 years. The draw is pretty stiff i had to bump the weight down quite a bit so i could shoot comfortably.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah its a shooter. you should get used to the draw fairly quickly if you keep shooting. i did at least


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

bwhntr7973 said:


> I think you should shoot a Ross before you knock it. They may not be the fastest in bows but I have killed a blacktail buck every year since buying my CR331 in 2005 and that is a feet in it self. The CR331 is one of the first styles that came out and there has been plenty better since. I have never owned a bow that was easier to tune and more comfortable to shoot. My CR331 is very accurate out to 80 yards and shots fixed blades right with my field tips.
> I plan on getting another Ross before I buy anything else. I have shot Mathews, Hoyt, and Bowtech (which are all great companies with great bows) but I like the way the Ross shoot.
> I don't like some of the decisions that the Ford company and their CEO's have made over the years but I still drive and love their trucks!


I'll take back what I said about them being junk cause I did own an 07 cardiac which was a nice bow but then a limb broke and couldn't get new limbs cause they went bankrupt so thats why I don't like them but I can't say anything about the new bows and the company cause I haven't even seen one around my area but I hope the new owner isn't a greedy dumb*** like Andy was


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

MoBowHunter41 said:


> yeah its a shooter. you should get used to the draw fairly quickly if you keep shooting. i did at least


I will definitely keep shootin it! Hopefully i can get the draw back up to 60 before 3d.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Wolfey said:


> I'll take back what I said about them being junk cause I did own an 07 cardiac which was a nice bow but then a limb broke and couldn't get new limbs cause they went bankrupt so thats why I don't like them but I can't say anything about the new bows and the company cause I haven't even seen one around my area but I hope the new owner isn't a greedy dumb*** like Andy was


Thanks! The new owner is alot better than Andy was.


----------



## cravehunter (Mar 11, 2011)

getting limbs for any ross is not a prob its as easy as calling in to the factory!


----------

